# catalytic converter



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Will a 95 200sx catalytic converter fit a B13 with a GA?Asking before I buy one in the classifieds.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if the flange fits, go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

won't make any difference in horsepower, if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

wow Im only bringing up a dead thread because I didnt see a reply.I was inquiring because I am getting a new exhaust and my cat is stuck to the resonator so I am in need of a new cat.Didnt want to buy new so I checked classifieds and what they had was that.I am all good now though.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The '95 cat will have a rear oxygen sensor fitting. If your car doesn't use one, you'll have to plug it (or leave the sensor in if it's there).

Lew


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah I had completely forgot OBD1 & 2 and someone mentioned it and I thought damn.Oh well Im getting a cat off a NX2000 anyhow.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

danifilth said:


> yeah I had completely forgot OBD1 & 2 and someone mentioned it and I thought damn.Oh well Im getting a cat off a NX2000 anyhow.



mines still for sale...


----------

